# Cheat Sheet for Bid Language



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm looking to create a cheat sheet for my office girl for bid wording for common things like handrail repairs, roof patching, fascia & soffit repair, etc. She's not very well versed in construction lingo and although I check behind her before submitting bids, it would be nice if my field guys could simply make a note to "bid 4' x 4' roof patch" for example, and she easily know exactly how to word it without me having to go behind her and correct it. Before I take the time to recreate the wheel, anyone know if anything like this already exists?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have my crew leaders write out most of the bids because the office updaters are inexperienced. I have been contemplating the same thing for my office personnel. Here is what I came up with.

Short Description of scope of work
Extended explanation of scope of work
Materials needed
Tools/Equipment needed 
Men and man hours needed
Any special comments (like a disclaimer statement for mold work)

I already have a how hand book for materials and tools needed for almost everything we do, so they would use that to assist them. I usually have them put no less than 2 hours for any job and no less than 2 people for any job. 

Ironhorse 5


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I use Microsoft notepad. Simple text recording with no formatting so it copies easily to any other document.

I then use headings - Bid to install handrail - then give a more detailed descrition - bidding to install approx____ lnft of handrail on exterior rear deck. Existing deck is missing approx ____ lnft of deck railing and approx ___ lnft of step railing. Will use treated 2x4 lumber blah blah blah.

Then you can copy and paste what is needed and fill in the blanks.
I make up the notepad jargon and then give everybody a copy on their computer for easy reference. If they come across a recurring bid item, I make up a new section in notepad. I try to make the sections as complete as I can and then let the updater decide which parts are needed, based on what the field crews say needs to be completed.

Nothings perfect, but this works well for me.


----------

